# Gatik’s SD Vans have started shuttling groceries for Walmart



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/27/g...have-started-shuttling-groceries-for-walmart/


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I need target to get on this, then I’m fully supportive


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol


> Gatik's autonomous vehicles (with a human safety driver behind the wheel) is now delivering customer online grocery orders from Walmart's main warehouse to its neighborhood stores in Bentonville, Arkansas.


nothing self driving about this concept

nor will we see any proof, as usual, of the car ever even driving itself


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/27/g...have-started-shuttling-groceries-for-walmart/


Robots hauling Chineese crap

WalMart will Never be the Same !


----------

